# When do chickens start setting?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

The two white leghorns that we had set, did it in late summer. But for both of them it was their first time. I've read that they're supposed to do it in the spring.
I'm going to put certain hens with certain roosters so I can get purebred eggs and put them under our setting hen (if she sets again!) and I'd like to know about when to do it.


----------



## Rev144 (Jan 22, 2011)

Put a light on them at night and they will start setting in about 2 weeks, or wait till the days get longer then they start setting. 

We have a little drop light with a timer on it, it comes on about sun down and stays on till about 10 pm.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

How often they set usually depends on the breed and the hen. We have Silkies and Cochin Bantams that set all the time. Usually if you just leave a couple eggs in the nest and don't collect them the broody breeds will automatically set them from my experience.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you very much rev144 and mini goat lover! I'll be watching her as the days get longer. She's a white leghorn, so I'm not certain she'll set again, but I'm hoping...


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

No problem :thumb: Hope she sets again for you!


----------

